
On the Value of Command Line Bullshittery - voltagex_
https://medium.com/@eytanadar/on-the-value-of-command-line-bullshittery-94dc19ec8c61#.4qt0dd22r
======
greenyoda
Recent discussion of the article by Philip Guo that inspired this one:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496788](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10496788)

